# Bobinas especiales de 1920



## anilandro (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola chicos.
Estos días he comenzado a fabricar mi primer receptor regenerativo a válvulas, y he querido equiparlo con bobinas que hicieran juego con el circuito. El resultado de ponerme a trabajar en este asunto ha sido el texto que figura a continuación.

Saludos a todos

=============================================


- CONSTRUCCIÓN DE BOBINAS ESPECIALES DE 1920 - 









Los años 20 fueron una época apasionante para la radio. Pocos años antes se había desarrollado la modulación en fonía, fruto de las investigaciones del canadiense Reginald Fessenden y del americano Lee de Forest, y con el final de las restricciones impuestas por la Primera Guerra Mundial las emisoras de radiodifusión comenzaron a proliferar en América y Europa. En 1920 aparece la estación KDKA en Pittsburg y dos años después sólo en Estados Unidos había ya 600 emisoras.

Los receptores eran de las más variadas tecnologías. Por una parte había los sencillos receptores a cristal, como los de galena, silicio o carborundum, que tenían la ventaja de ser muy económicos y no precisar alimentación, y el inconveniente sólo poder recibir en auriculares las estaciones cercanas y relativamente potentes.


Radio de galena







Había también los receptores a lámparas de sintonía directa, fruto de las investigaciones de Tesla, Marconi y Ferdinand Braun, algunos de ellos de cuatro o cinco lámparas y escucha por altavoz. Había receptores del tipo regenerativo,  basados en un principio patentado en 1913 por Enwing Amstrong, que conseguían con sólo dos lámparas resultados comparables a otros tipos más caros y complejos. Y también comenzaban a aparecer los superheterodinos, patentados igualmente por Amstrong, que aunaban las ventajas de los dos tipos anteriores y casi ninguno de sus inconvenientes.


Receptor regenerativo Gondo







La industria de entonces empezó a tomarse en serio la construcción y venta de aparatos de radio, y para ello comenzaron a estandarizar algunos circuitos y componentes, como los condensadores variables, las resistencias o los condensadores de papel, pero entre todos ellos había un elemento que era fundamental: las bobinas, porque de sus características dependían la selectividad, el rechazo de interferencias de emisoras cercanas y hasta la calidad final del sonido. En los años 20, las bobinas solían ser de gran tamaño, en la constatación que esto favorecía el llamado factor de calidad "Q", que permitía conseguir una banda de paso más estrecha y mayor ganancia que con bobinas de menores dimensiones.


Bobinas de sintonía de gran tamaño en el interior de un Crosley 50 de 1924







===========================================================


Respecto a la construcción de las bobinas hay varios factores a considerar.

En primer lugar está el fenómeno de "conducción pelicular", que provoca que al subir la frecuencia la mayoría de los electrones circulen de cada vez por las capas más externas del hilo de la bobina, disminuyendo su "sección efectiva" y aumentando por tanto la resistencia real sobre la medida en corriente continua, lo cual perjudica el factor de calidad. Por este motivo, se procuraba utilizar hilo monofiliar bastante grueso o el llamado Hilo de Litz, compuesto normalmente por nueve hilos de 0,08 mm de diámetro, ligeramente entorchados y separados unos de otros por varias capas de seda.


Penetración de la corriente según la frecuencia en los conductores de cobre







En teoría, consultado la tabla anterior podríamos llegar a calcular el espesor y tipo de hilo óptimo dependiendo de la frecuencia de funcionamiento de la bobina: si por ejemplo la frecuencia de funcionamiento es de 600 kc., poner un hilo de diámetro superior a 0.08x2=0.16 mm. es aumentar el tamaño de la bobina sin ninguna ganancia apreciable.

Otro de los condicionantes son las formas y el método de devanar sus espiras.

El circuito sintonizado básico está formado por una bobina y un condensador, que durante una oscilación alterna guardan la energía de forma sucesiva como un campo magnético en la primera y como carga eléctrica en el segundo. Para que se cumpla esta función con eficiencia y mantener por tanto el factor de calidad, ambos elementos han de ser lo más ideales posible: una bobina con autoinducción y sin capacidad y un condensador con capacidad y sin autoinducción. A la vez, ambos componentes no deberían tener resistencia, ya que es la principal culpable de que las oscilaciones vayan atenuándose al disiparse la energía en forma de calor.
El problema es que en la práctica no ocurre así. La resistencia es onmipresente tanto en la bobina como en los elementos conductores del condensador. Los condensadores tienen siempre un poco de autoinducción, aunque ésta no afecta demasiado para frecuencias bajas y medias, pero en cambio las bobinas sí suelen tener bastante capacidad distribuida, especialmente entre las espiras contiguas, lo cual se agrava en devanados de muchas espiras multicapa utilizados en onda larga. 

La solución utilizada ya entonces fue obvia: separar las espiras entre ellas, usualmente a una distancia igual al diámetro del hilo. Esto puede hacerse con facilidad en el caso de onda corta, por el bajo número de espiras, pero en onda media y sobre todo en la onda larga, la longitud de la bobina sería tan grande que condicionaría seriamente la forma de los blindajes y el tamaño final del receptor.

Para solucionar este problema aparecieron unos devanados especiales denominados técnicamente "duolaterales" y popularmente de "nido de abeja", en que pueden apilarse muchas capas sin que los hilos de espiras sucesivas sin que estén pegados a las anteriores. Naturalmente, este tipo de devanados son más difíciles de realizar que los clásicos de tipo "helicoidal" alrededor de una forma cilíndrica, y para el aficionado que no posee la maquinaria adecuada puede resultar una complicación.


Bobinas en "nido de abeja"







Los devanados superiores de cada bobina, que corresponden al circuito de entrada de un superheterodino, son en ambos casos de "nido de abeja", el cual se revela a simple vista por la falta de perpenticularidad con el eje de la bobina y de paralelismo entre las diferentes espiras que la componen.

Y sin embargo, la calificación de "nido de abeja" también se utiliza para multitud de formas diferentes que tienen muy poco que ver con la forma exagonal de un panal. Algunas incluso obedecen más propiamente a la calificación de "fondo de cesta", porque su forma es idéntica al fondo de una cesta de mimbre, aunque todas ellas tienen en común el hecho que las espiras están separadas de sus contiguas y normalmente se cruzan en una cierto ángulo, juntándose sólo en puntos de cruce determinados, con lo que la capacidad que se generaría entre dos hilos juntos y paralelos queda minimizada hasta valores muy bajos.
Estas bobinas tienen además una longitud reducida, bastante diámetro y una estética "retro" indudable, siendo mucho más vistosas que las clásicas formadas por espiras helicoidales sobre una forma cilíndrica.

===========================================================

Ahora dejemos las definiciones generales y pasemos a mostrar cómo pueden fabricarse manualmente varias bobinas de los tipos descritos. Para ello comenzaremos por confeccionar las formas cilíndricas que servirán de base.

1) Cortamos seis trozos de tubo de PVC de presión, caracterizado por tener una gruesa pared, en longitudes de 4,5 cm, y en diámetros de 3, 4 y 5 cm, lo cual nos permitirá devanar bobinas de estas medidas internas.
El hecho de disponer de 2 formas de cada diámetro nos servirá además para poder construir dos bobinas a la vez, teniendo en cuenta que si para darles consistencia las barnizamos, tardarán un par de días en endurecer antes de que podamos extraerlas de la forma.

Formas de PVC







2) Si efectuamos el corte con una sierra de mano, raramente nos saldrá perfecto. Por este motivo colocaremos las formas en el torno  para conseguir que sus dos caras terminales sean paralelas entre ellas y perpenticulares al eje del propio tubo.
Una vez hecho esto, aprovecharemos también el giro del torno para marcar tres círculos situados a 12, 19 y 30 mm. de uno de los bordes, los cuales nos servirán como guía posterior para marcar los agujeros para los pivotes-guía que se mostrarán a continuación.
La elección de estas distancias son un poco a voluntad de cada uno, y como sólo van a utilizarse dos círculos simultáneos en cada bobina, con esta combinación podremos elegir la anchura de ésta entre 7, 12 ó 19 mm.


Mecanizado de las formas con el torno








3) Ahora vamos a decidir el número de sectores circulares que les daremos a las bobinas, que en mi caso será de 9. En realidad, para bobinas de pequeño diámetro, el número puede estar comprendido entre 5 como mínimo para que tenga una forma regular y 15 como máximo que permita introducir el hilo entre los pivotes, teniendo en cuenta que el número de estos será el mismo que los sectores que deseemos.

Calculamos que para 9 sectores, los agujeros deberán estar a 40º de separación angular. Con estos datos y un transportador de ángulos marcaremos sobre un papel la separación de los agujeros que hay que perforar, para pasar luego a marcarlos sobre los círculos que hemos torneado en los tubos de PVC.


Marcando los 9 sectores circulares a 40º sobre las formas de PVC








4) Una vez marcados los agujeros con rotulador permanente, procedemos a efectuar las perforaciones con broca de 2,5 mm. ya que como pivotes utilizaremos simples clavos de hierro galvanizado de 2,5 x 60 mm.
Al efectuar las perforaciones hay que tener en cuenta que el PVC funde con mucha facilidad. Por este motivo hay que utilizar la velocidad más baja posible y limpiar frecuentemente la broca de los restos de material que se queden aderidos.


Perforando los 3 círculos, a 9 agujeros de 2,5 mm. por círculo








La forma, con  los clavos-guía introducidos







===========================================================


Una vez acabadas las tres formas, ya podemos proceder a fabricar algunas bobinas de prueba. A la vez, para probar las características básicas de cada una de ellas utilizaremos un circuito que nos permitirá medir los valores de la inductancia y de la capacidad distribuida, así como el margen de frecuencias de resonancia para con un condensador variable de 4-420 pF.

Circuito de prueba para medir la resonancia de las bobinas








Primeramente, cerrando el interruptor del condensador fijo de 1200 pF, y buscando el punto de resonancia, podremos calcular la inductancia de la bobina. Despejando L de la formula siguiente:






     Nos queda:    







Una variante de la fórmula más adaptada a las unidades que habitualmente usamos, es la siguiente:

L = 25.330 / C F²

estado la inductancia en microHenrios, la capacidad en picoFaradios y la frecuencia en Megahertzios.

El motivo de utilizar un condensador de valor alto es porque a él se suma la capacidad distribuida, la cual aún ignoramos, pero que en todo caso es muchísimo más pequeña que este valor, y por tanto no afectará apreciablemente en el cálculo.

Después abriremos el interruptor anterior y procederemos a medir la frecuencia de resonancia de la bobina aislada, determinada por la inductancia de la propia bobina y por su capacidad distribuida, la cual podremos calcular con la misma fórmula anterior, con sólo intercambiar la variable L por la C. A este respecto, es indudable que para valores pequeños de ambos factores existe un error creado por los conductores del circuito de medida así como por la capacidad de entrada del osciloscopio, error que sin embargo espero que sea mínimo por la presencia de las resistencias de 4,7 Kohms.

Finalmente cerraremos el interruptor del condensador variable, que como sabemos va de 4 a 420 pF, y mediremos las respectivas frecuencias máxima y mínima, para saber aproximadamente cual sería el margen de sintonía de un receptor equipado con tal bobina.

Para las bobinas en "nido de abeja" clásicas existe además una formula que nos puede dar, también aproximadamente, su inductancia:

L = 10 D N²

Siendo L la inductancia en el sistema S.G.S, D el diámetro medio en cm. y N el número de espiras

En cuanto al Factor de Calidad "Q", se define como el cociente entre la inductancia y la resistencia del hilo. Sin embargo, como ya hemos dicho, esta resistencia por el efecto pelicular no es la misma en alterna de alta frecuencia que en corriente continua, y por tanto es inútil medirla con el tester. En todo caso podemos utilizar el siguiente método de cálculo.

1) En primer, si disponemos de un miliohmímetro mediremos la resistencia en continua de la bobina. En caso de no tener este instrumento, se calcula mediante la tabla siguiente, con diámetro del hilo y la longitud total del bobinado.


Resistencia por metro de hilo de cobre monofiliar, según su diámetro







2) Una vez tengamos la resistencia, la tabla siguiente nos dará el coeficiente por el que debemos multiplicarla para hallar la resistencia en alta frecuencia.

Tabla de coeficiente multiplicador de resistencia por efecto pelicular







Esta tabla es para hilos de 1 mm. de diámetro, sin embargo, se puede utilizar para otros de la siguiente manera:

3) Hallamos la frecuencia determinante:  F det =  F real x D² . Estando las frecuencias en ciclos por segundo y el diámetro en mm.

4) Con la nueva frecuencia, entramos a hora en la tabla del punto 2 y hallamos el coeficiente P

5) Para encontrar la resistencia en alta frecuencia multiplicamos la resistencia en continua por el coeficiente P:  R af. = R x P

6) Como ya tenemos la inductancia, el valor de Q será: Q = H / R af.

De lo que hemos dicho y otros factores que aquí no citaremos, se desprende que el Factor de Calidad es directamente proporcional al diámetro de la bobina y aumenta al aumentar la frecuencia, con mayor diámetro y separación del hilo.

En todo caso, existirán unos valores óptimos de la inductancia en función de la frecuencia de funcionamiento, como indica la table siguiente.

Inductancia óptima en función de la frecuencia








Pasemos ahora a la propia construcción de las bobinas

===========================================================

Bobina A
La primera de ellas será claramente de "fondo de cesta" , con 50 espiras de hilo de 1 mm. y diámetros 5 cm. interno y  12 cm. externo.
Los pivotes serán insertados en los dos círculos de agujeros distantes 7 mm. con lo que la bobina será de poco grosor.
El devanado es tremendamente fácil, pasando el hilo en zig-zag alternativamente por el exterior de uno y otro pivote (salto 1). Una vez esté acabada procederemos a pegar las espiras en su punto de cruce. Yo he utilizado pegamento Imedio, el de toda la vida, aunque también podríamos usar barniz de bobinador o algún otro producto que mantenga los hilos sujetos sin perjudicar demasiado la estética.

En los gráficos que utilizaremos para mostrar la forma de devanar las espiras, hemos utilizado un código de colores en que el primero es el rojo, el segundo el azul, el tercer el verde y el cuarto el violeta. De manera que teniendo en cuenta que el devanado comienza por la izquierda y sigue por la derecha, a cuyo final vuelve a conectar con el comienzo, la salida del primer devanado va a la entrada del segundo, la salida del segundo a la entrada del tercero, etc.

Gráfico de devanado del "fondo de cesta"







Bobina A en "fondo de cesta"







Pegando los puntos de cruce







Una vez seco el pegamento, lo que ocurre en apenas quince minutos, procederemos a retirar los pivotes con unas alicates y la bobina podrá ser extraída sin problemas de la forma de plástico.

La bobina acabada







Sintonía en vacío: 1.550 kc
Sintonía 1.200 pF:    290 kc
Sintonía 420 pF (cv):    480 kc
Sintonía 4 pF(cv): 1.500 kc
Inductancia:    250 mcrH
Capacidad distribuida:  42 pF	

===========================================================

Bobina B
La segunda prueba es una bobina algo más compleja, conseguida al saltarse un pivote cada vez (salto 2). En este caso hemos dado 40 espiras de hilo de 0,6 mm, con una toma media para poder utilizarla en osciladores de acoplo inductivo. Siguiendo el mismo procedimiento de pegado con Imedio.

Gráfico de devanado con salto 2







Montando la bobina " fondo de cesta" con salto 2







La bobina acabada







Sintonía en vacío: 3.150 kc
Sintonía 1.200 pF:    450 kc
Sintonía 420 pF (cv):    700 kc
Sintonía 4 pF(cv): 2.800 kc
Inductancia:    104 mcrH
Capacidad distribuida: 24,5 pF 	

En las siguientes cuatro bobinas utilizaremos hilo de 0,2 mm, y pese a devanar 100 espiras, la poca altura que adquirirá sobre la forma de plástico obligará a utilizar una capa de papel encerado para evitar que la propia bobina se nos quede pegada a la forma.

===========================================================

Bobina C
El la próxima bobina sólo usaremos una línea de pivotes, pasando alternativamente en zig-zag el hilo a través de ellos (salto 1), a igual que hemos hecho en el tipo A. Devanamos las 100 espiras de 0,2 pegamos el conjunto y obtenemos la siguiente bobina:


Gráfico de devanado de bobina estrecha con salto 1







Bobina de muy poca anchura







Sintonía en vacío: 1.800 kc
Sintonía 1.200 pF:    200 kc
Sintonía 420 pF (cv):    300 kc
Sintonía 4 pF(cv): 1.020 kc
Inductancia:    527 mcrH
Capacidad distribuida: 14,8 pF 	

===========================================================

Bobina D
Otra bobina de más anchura y con salto 4, con lo que los cables van a cruzarse en un ángulo inferior al de las anteriores. Son también 100 espiras de hilo 0,2 mm.


Gráfico de devanado de bobina con salto 4







Vista de devanado de bobina con salto 4







Bobina con salto 4 acabada







La forma de esta bobina es un tanto extraña debido a la inclinación del hilo, el cual toca la parte interior de los clavos y queda algo más separada en el borde.

Sintonía en vacío: 1.750 kc
Sintonía 1.200 pF:    185 kc
Sintonía 420 pF (cv): 290 kc 
Sintonía 4 pF(cv):     840 kc    
Inductancia:    616 mcrH    
Capacidad distribuida: 13,4 pF 	

===========================================================

Bobina E
Esta bobina será similar a la B (salto 2) pero de mucha mayor anchura, con lo que el ángulo de cruce de los cables será mayor, adquiriendo el aspecto de una corona real.
El devanado es del mismo tipo pero más ancho que la bobina B, de salto 2.


Montado la bobina tipo "corona"







La bobina "corona" acabada







Sintonía en vacío: 2.200 kc
Sintonía 1.200 pF:   295 kc
Sintonía 420 pF (cv): 450 kc
Sintonía 4 pF(cv): 1.500 kc
Inductancia:  242 mcrH
Capacidad distribuida: 21,5 pF 	

===========================================================

Bobina F
Esta bobina será algo distinta a las demás, con una estética excelente y previsibles buenas características. En ella se alterna el devanado circular con el devanado en zig-zag.


Gráfico de devanado mixto fondo de cesta y circular








La bobina mixta fondo de cesta-circular acabada







Sintonía en vacío: 2.100 kc
Sintonía 1.200 pF:    275 kc
Sintonía 420 pF (cv):    450 kc
Sintonía 4 pF(cv): 1.400 kc
Inductancia:    279 mcrH
Capacidad distribuida:  20,5 pF 	

===========================================================


Bobinas "Rosetón"

Hasta ahora hemos hablado de devanados del tipo "nido de abeja" más o menos clásico, es decir, el que se crece principalmente de forma radial perpenticularmente al eje, pero además se me ha ocurrido (aunque a buen seguro no soy el primero), devanar bobinas que crecen de forma paralela al eje, dando formas que pueden asimilarse a los rosetones de las higlésias. Para ello vamos a confeccionar una nueva forma.

1) Sobre un tablero de DM de 2 cm. de grosor, marcamos un centro y con un compás trazamos una serie de circunferencias con radio de 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 y 6 cm. Con un transportador de ángulos marcamos además 9 radiales partiendo del eje y separados por los consabidos 40º.

2) Ahora procederemos a cortar el tablero con una sierra de calar siguiendo la circunferencia mayor, alisando después los bordes con una raspa de madera y papel de lija de grado medio. Al final nos quedará una pieza circular de 12 cm. de diámetro.

3) Sobre la intersección formada por cada una de las cinco circunferencias restantes con los nueve radiales, hacemos una marca con rotulador permanente, y utilizando un taladro de columna y broca de 2,5 mm procedemos a perforar los 45 agujeros resultantes.

Forma para devanar bobinas tipo "rosetón"







Con esta forma pueden devanarse bobinas diferentes, desde 4 hasta 10 cm. de diámetro. Hagamos un par de pruebas.


1) Bobina Rosetón en doble estrella de 9 puntas.
Colocamos los 9 pivotes de radio 5 y los 9 de radio 3, y comenzamos a devanar 20 espiras de hilo de 1 mm. siguiendo la siguiente pauta:


Gráfico Rosetón doble estrella







Devanando la bobina rosetón en doble estrella de 9 puntas







Al final nos queda una bobina con diámetro interno 5,5 cm. y externo de 10,3 cm. Naturalmente, a igual que en la de "nido de abeja" las espiras quedan separadas unas de otras al menos por una distancia igual al diámetro del hilo.
Pegamos con Imedio los puntos de cruce de los hilos y al cuarto de hora podemos contemplar nuestra obra:


La bobina rosetón en doble estrella acabada







2) Bobina Rosetón mixto en doble estrella-circular. Ahora probaremos otra combinación en que hay cuatro espiras por cada una aparente.


Gráfico Rosetón doble estrella – circular








Proceso de devanado de la bobina rosetón doble estrella–circular








La preciosa bobina rosetón doble estrella–circular, acabada








A igual que el método anterior, estas bobinas, a las que aún no he medido sus características, admiten una gran variedad de formas, con el añadido que tienen espiras metidas o solapadas con otras espiras, de manera que en realidad, su número total es mayor que el que puede contarse en el borde. En la bobina rosetón-doble-estrella, hay en realidad dos espiras por cada una aparente, y en la rosetón-doble-estrella-circular son cuatro las espiras por cada una aparente.
Es indudable que la elección de algunas de estas formas no estará justificada por sus características, pero también es posible que en un receptor de época, manteniendo un rendimiento aceptable, sí lo esté por su estética.

Por otra parte, si entre los lectores hay algún matemático, sin duda se habrá dado cuenta de que tanto en las bobinas-rosetón como en las anteriores,  las pautas repetitivas, es decir, los movimientos que hacen pasar el hilo por el mismo sitio y con el mismo ángulo se cumplen cada cierto número de ciclos, que serán variables según el número de sectores que tenga la forma y los "saltos" que demos en cada movimiento. Esto, naturalmente, se traducirá en variaciones geométricas de las formas de las bobinas, y puede ser además interesante hacer un pequeño estudio de las pautas posibles y de las espiras reales que contendrá cada ciclo.

Después de algunas pruebas y dibujos, me he dado cuenta de que a diferencia de los que afirman algunos autores,y siempre para que las espiras consecutivas no queden paralelas y pegadas entre ellas, el número de sectores puede ser par o impar, esto no importa, pero sí que el número de sectores no sea divisible por el salto+1. En cuanto a los saltos+1 tampoco pueden ser superiores a la miad del número de sectores. A este respecto, son interesantes números de sectores impares y aún mejor igual a números primos, estos últimos por no tener divisores intermedios entre sí mismo y la unidad, y permitir por tanto una gran variedad de combinaciones.

En cuanto al número de "vueltas" necesarias para que en estas condiciones se cumpla un ciclo, entiendo que será el cociente entre el número de sectores y el máximo común múltiplo de este mismo número de sectores y el valor de salto+1.


Continuará...


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2009)

No se podía esperar menos de ti anilandrio, un excelente post y un excelente trabajo

Saludos y quiero ver la segunda parte


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ene 24, 2012)

Espero no se enojen por reavivar el tema pero es de una excelente calidad el material aportado amigo anilandro y quedo a la espera de la segunda parte, saludos


----------



## phavlo (Ene 24, 2012)

Excelente tema !! con mucha información !


----------



## homebrew (Ene 31, 2012)

Exelente amigo muy bien detallado y diseñado, felicitaciones por la web .


----------



## trons (Ene 31, 2012)

Pues si se enojan por reavivar el tema disuculpen, pero, este trabajo merece una felicitacion y un aplauso, la segunda parte ya está?.

Saludos.


----------

